

Annual subscriptions to Learnable.com are half-price today - pavedwalden
https://learnable.com/best-deal-ever?utm_campaign=Learnable+-+Extended&utm_content=Learnable+-+Extended+Version+B+CID_c338008be512e8d945b619b8632beeaf&utm_source=Newsletter&utm_term=wwwlearnablecombest-deal-ever

======
pavedwalden
I'm having a hard time telling how much content is behind the paywall. I know
I've seen SitePoint books around, but I've never bought one. Can anyone chime
in with an opinion about the material available on this site?

